# University or college in canada expensive?



## mickog1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi there,planning on making a move to canada in September.I work as a carpenter and my partner does admin work but she would love to go to college to learn to work as a mid wife.Just wondering is it possible for her to do this in Canada as we are from Ireland and would it be expensive? Also would a carpenters wage in Canada be decent enough to live on?


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Education in Canada is a lot more expensive than the uk.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

mickog1 said:


> Hi there,planning on making a move to canada in September.I work as a carpenter and my partner does admin work but she would love to go to college to learn to work as a mid wife.Just wondering is it possible for her to do this in Canada as we are from Ireland and would it be expensive? Also would a carpenters wage in Canada be decent enough to live on?


Hi, I've found this: Alberta Association of Midwives « Alberta Association of Midwives

In terms of wages, it really depends on the company you work for. A half decent company will offer you $28 - $32 p/hr to start. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't know where in Canada you are going too, but in Ontario you can become a midwife if you were already a Canadian midwife in one of the other provinces, or if you were already one in your home country if you take additional courses and exams.
If you were not at all a midwife, it takes 4 years at university.
Including books, fees, tuition, I would say it's about $8,000 - $10,000/year. No transportation or residence included.
You probably qualify for a loan (OSAP) with your wage as a carpenter. Don't know how much they will give you, but you have to start paying for it within 6 months after graduating (or quiting). You pay about 3%, and let's say that you had a loan of $12,000, if you repay within these 6 months $10,000 you only have to pay interest on the $2,000!

More info for Ontario: Association of Ontario Midwives | Becoming a Midwife


----------



## 146028 (Nov 16, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Don't know where in Canada you are going too, but in Ontario you can become a midwife if you were already a Canadian midwife in one of the other provinces, or if you were already one in your home country if you take additional courses and exams.
> If you were not at all a midwife, it takes 4 years at university.
> Including books, fees, tuition, I would say it's about $8,000 - $10,000/year. No transportation or residence included.
> You probably qualify for a loan (OSAP) with your wage as a carpenter. Don't know how much they will give you, but you have to start paying for it within 6 months after graduating (or quiting). You pay about 3%, and let's say that you had a loan of $12,000, if you repay within these 6 months $10,000 you only have to pay interest on the $2,000!
> ...


Those are the prices for canadian citizens and permanent residents. If you're going to be applying as an international student, fees are much higher.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

polynomial said:


> Those are the prices for canadian citizens and permanent residents. If you're going to be applying as an international student, fees are much higher.


That's true. But here husband is a carpenter, so I assume he has a visa/permanent resident status. They are not comming to Canada as (international) students.


----------



## Jane Li (Apr 25, 2012)

very expensive!!! especially for international students.


----------

